# Deadlifts



## ColoradoJay (Oct 29, 2015)

Alright - so I'm guilty of never having done deadlifts in my entire life.  And...I turn 40 next month.  So, I'm feeling kind of like I just found my dick.  How was this amazing lift there this whole time, and I friggin missed it??

I spent a lot of time watching videos and reading up on proper deadlift form before I started.  Question for folks more experienced than myself - I see most people doing something that looks very similar to a deadlift, but isn't a deadlift at all in the gym.  Specifically, rather than exploding upwards from the heels of their feet, they're barely bending their knees at all, and lifting almost entirely with their lower back.  Are all these folks just retarded, and don't know how to do a deadlift....or is this some other exercise I've yet to discover?


----------



## Milo (Oct 29, 2015)

Stiff leg deadlift, lighter weight and works lower back and hamstrings. Or they just suck.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 29, 2015)

As long as u have been benching it's ok. Benching is for real men. It's proven through science.


----------



## Tren4Life (Oct 29, 2015)

ECKSRATED said:


> As long as u have been benching it's ok. Benching is for real men. It's proven through science.




I second that. 

Benching is the most important thing you can do with your life.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 29, 2015)

Blasphemy. Coanbread says squatting is the most important thing one can do with their life!!


----------



## Tren4Life (Oct 29, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Blasphemy. Coanbread says squatting is the most important thing one can do with their life!!



I suck at squats though.


----------



## Joliver (Oct 29, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Blasphemy. Coanbread says squatting is the most important thing one can do with their life!!


----------



## Rip (Oct 29, 2015)

I see guys at my gym doing a ton of weight and they do it like a stiff leg dead lift. They probably think it's how you're supposed to do a dead lift. Every time I see it, I'm sure it's only a matter of time before they have some serious injuries. 

 they





Milo said:


> Stiff leg deadliest, lighter weight and works lower back and hamstrings. Or they just suck.


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 29, 2015)

lol, just an FYI, don't correct someone though unless you know for sure what they are doing or you will look like an ass....

and yes there are stiff deads and romanian deads....................................


----------



## ColoradoJay (Oct 29, 2015)

Haha - yeah.  That's the quickest way to make friends at the gym.  I work out at around 10PM, so the gym is pretty empty - maybe 10 to 15 of us in a gym that is full over 500+ people at 5PM, to the point where you can't get a bench.  We all wear headphones at that hour - and its the same people every night.  Conversations are rare - head nods are the norm.  Silent respect from folks that know we're all there to really work out.  Get in, get out, no ****ing about.  ;-)



Jenner said:


> lol, just an FYI, don't correct someone though unless you know for sure what they are doing or you will look like an ass....
> 
> and yes there are stiff deads and romanian deads....................................


----------



## Rip (Oct 29, 2015)

Yeah but they're doing stiff deeds with over 400 pounds. I don't think they know how to do a standard dead lift. They're using their lower back and hamstrings (erector spine) instead of their legs. And, they round their back. Uh oh!





Jenner said:


> lol, just an FYI, don't correct someone though unless you know for sure what they are doing or you will look like an ass....
> 
> and yes there are stiff deads and romanian deads....................................


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 29, 2015)

Rip said:


> Yeah but they're doing stiff deeds with over 400 pounds. I don't think they know how to do a standard dead lift. They're using their lower back and hamstrings (erector spine) instead of their legs. And, they round their back. Uh oh!



oh yea, I'm not speaking of the folks that are doing regular deads wrong...lol I just know a lot of folks don't know the difference in the lifts


----------



## AlphaD (Oct 29, 2015)




----------



## Itburnstopee (Oct 29, 2015)

Advice: make sure to video tape yourself for form. May feel and look perfect in gym mirror, but it could be horrible.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Oct 29, 2015)

stick with your conventional DL until you feel you have it right then move on to the variations .


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Oct 29, 2015)

It amazes me how difficult people can make it look to literally pick something up off the floor...


----------



## Joliver (Oct 29, 2015)




----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 29, 2015)

I saw that gif on youtube, his buddy filming it actually laughs when he about breaks his nose neck & collar bone on the dumbell rack.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 29, 2015)

Zeigler said:


> I saw that gif on youtube, his buddy filming it actually laughs when he about breaks his nose neck & collar bone on the dumbell rack.



I would've laughed at him too for dropping the bar like that lol


----------



## Joliver (Oct 29, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> I would've laughed at him too for dropping the bar like that lol



3 Reds and 6 stitches.  LOL


----------



## Milo (Oct 29, 2015)

What is that, 315? You gonna go ape shit over a 315 deadlift?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 29, 2015)

Cornelius Bigsby Coanbread J. Oliver said:


> 3 Reds and 6 stitches.  LOL



And one angry Arab with a special vest in a pear tree......


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 29, 2015)

Milo said:


> What is that, 315? You gonna go ape shit over a 315 deadlift?



Its a pretty good lift for his size looks like 644 but those are probably just giant 45's, won the battle not war that is for sure. 

Even if it is 315 why do you care if he goes ape shit ? What amount of weight does someone need to lift to celebrate ?

The over all gamut of lifting is just like any other sport, someone else will always be better than you so unless your the best live & let live.


----------



## Seeker (Oct 29, 2015)

The beginning of that vid is horrible. It's no surprise he fell on his face


----------



## {'Calcul08'} (Nov 2, 2015)

Rip said:


> Yeah but they're doing stiff deeds with over 400 pounds. I don't think they know how to do a standard dead lift. They're using their lower back and hamstrings (erector spine) instead of their legs. And, they round their back. Uh oh!



+1 on that.

I've done all those mistakes (luckily on a laughably low weight) and won a week of back vacation for pulling a DL wrong. Never again.

After that, i asked one of the regulars at the gym how to properly do it, problem and back saved. But including legs has improved my DLs immensely.


----------



## R1rider (Nov 2, 2015)

there is no reason to be alive if you cant do the dealift... imo

you dont have to go heavy. go light with high reps

use a belt and wraps to be extra safe and warm up well


----------



## maxnout (Nov 6, 2015)

sounds like a stiff legged deadlift. Be careful with these! Form is crucial


----------



## thisisfromwork (Nov 7, 2015)

guys have a quick question here. Since we're talking about deadlifts, do I really need to use chalk when going for heavy sets? In the gym that I go to, they use Olympic standard bar and unlike the ones that I'm used to with a rough handle, these bars are straight out smooth. I think whenever I go for heavier weight, it just slips out of my grip.


----------



## ToolSteel (Nov 7, 2015)

Yes. Use chalk as needed. 


Unless you use straps. Like a queer. Like Jol.


----------



## thisisfromwork (Nov 7, 2015)

ToolSteel said:


> Yes. Use chalk as needed.
> 
> 
> Unless you use straps. Like a queer. Like Jol.



Thanks. Nah, strapless for me. Thing is the gym that I go to now doesn't have chalk. Wondering if there's a place I can go and get some.


----------



## ToolSteel (Nov 7, 2015)

Most sporting goods stores have it or can get it easily. If not its all over online. I keep mine in a little Christmas tin I picked up from te dollar store that just happens to be the perfect size for a block of chalk.


----------



## TheLupinator (Nov 8, 2015)

Do your DLs my man. It's not a "lower body" exercise, it's a "I'll pick you up and drop you on your fuccking head" lift... idc if you're an athlete, elderly, youth or going for aesthetics, strength, or athleticism... do your DLs and cherish them.


----------



## pilgrim (Nov 8, 2015)

If a guy is stiff legging over 400 ponds I'm not saying shit to him. Except advice maybe


----------



## thqmas (Nov 8, 2015)

I remember my first deadlift....


----------

